# Poor pitiful pup!



## Georgiagranny (Feb 14, 2022)

A shelter threw a Valentine's Day get-to-know-you party for this swell dog, but nobody showed up. Maybe @hollydolly needs a companion?

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/d...up-to-adoption-party/ar-AATQBkb?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2022)

Oooh, that is so heart-breaking! Once upon a time, when we were in a house, we would have scooped him up and brought him home. I hope he finds his family, soon, sweet boy.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> A shelter threw a Valentine's Day get-to-know-you party for this swell dog, but nobody showed up. Maybe @hollydolly needs a companion?
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/d...up-to-adoption-party/ar-AATQBkb?ocid=msedgntp


yes altho; Battersea dogs' home mentioned in the article is in the next county to me and well known throughout the UK.. there's one even closer to use called Wood Green Animal shelter and we've adopted many dogs from there over the years.

My daughter adopted a 7 month old pitbull from a rescue centre who had been badly treated, then starved and dumped and was suffering dreadfully from the Pavo virus.

The shelter nursed him back to health then put an article on the National news about him, and my DD drove immediately to see him,,  and was chosen as his adopted home among the many who applied....he was so skinny and scared.. and just having got over the Pavo virus.. and the fear of people... 
By the time she;d had him one year.. he'd filled out, and was strong, and playful .. and this is him...one year later


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 14, 2022)

Yabbut... @hollydolly It's just the next county over. This handsome dude needs you, and he'd be good company. Pretty please? Picture yourself coming home from wherever and being greeted by a wagging tail and a "somebody" glad to see you. C'mon... ... and he'd love to go on walks with you and help you in the garden.

Imagine. How would you feel if a party had been planned for you and nobody came?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Yabbut... @hollydolly It's just the next county over. This handsome dude needs you, and he'd be good company. Pretty please? Picture yourself coming home from wherever and being greeted by a wagging tail and a "somebody" glad to see you. C'mon... ... and he'd love to go on walks with you and help you in the garden.
> 
> Imagine. How would you feel if a party had been planned for you and nobody came?


errmm..I can't take care of any pets now, I travel too much...and we've already got 3 elderly dogs...


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> errmm..I can't take care of any pets now, I travel too much...and we've already got 3 elderly dogs...


Oh   I didn't know you had any dog(s)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

Well they're my daughters' dogs, but still my beloved Grandfurbabies..I've posted many pics of them on here...


----------

